# How long do you stay at the park?



## jessicatunnel

Question in the title really. When you take your kids to the park, how long do yall stay? 
An hour? 
2 hours? 
3+ hours?


----------



## liz1985

We normally stay about 30mins if we just go to the local park with swings and a slide etc. We also have a big country park near us with a lake, playground, cafe etc and we spend 1/2 day or a full day in summer and go bike riding or walking as well.


----------



## MrsButterfly

Up to an hour i'd say at a playground. If its somewhere bigger with more to do then like pp probably 1/2 day.


----------



## the why bird

If it's just the local playground, an hour max. A half day if we're going to a big park and plan to walk in the woods, collect leaves, have a picnic etc.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We have a small park with a playground at the end of the road and we go for about 30 minutes usually, just long enough to tire him out lol. I expect in the better weather we'll go for longer, take a snack or picnic lunch. 

If we go to a bigger park then usually an hour ish in the playground then some time walking about, feeding ducks etc.


----------



## cait

the why bird said:


> If it's just the local playground, an hour max. A half day if we're going to a big park and plan to walk in the woods, collect leaves, have a picnic etc.

Exactly this ^^


----------



## Rachel_C

Depends what you mean by park. If it's the local playground, which is 2 minutes walk away and right next to school/nursery, we probably stay half an hour max most days, as we go on the way home from nursery when the weather's nice so more or less every day in summer. If it's the park (not a playground) across the road, we tend to walk/scoot through it but it's not a place to stop and play really, so maybe 20 mins. If we go to a bigger park further away, we would usually stay for half of the day. If it's somewhere like a national park we will go out for the whole day.


----------



## stardust599

We go once - twice a week for 30-45mins  Will stay longer in Summer


----------



## jd83

usually about a half hour if its just a playground.

Our local park has a splash pad too, so in the summer we got to the play ground and the splash pad, and will spend about half the day doing both.


----------



## Natsku

Until I get bored... depends on the weather really, if its cold or rainy then we don't stay so long, maybe 20-30 minutes but in the summer we usually stay for longer, sometimes a few hours.


----------



## mellyboo

She hasn't got the opportunity to play at a park yet because we are so buried in snow here in Canada lol....
I can't wait to bring her we would prob spend 30mins to an hour enough time to tire her energy out :)


----------



## FAB mama

The park/playground down the street is a 1/2 mile walk and we usually stay about 30 min or less. One day I walked all the way there and he played for about 5 minutes and then climbed back into his stroller to go home, haha. It was nap time. :)

If I go with other people and drive to a park farther away we'd stay longer. I get worn out alone because he can climb up things with help, but can't get down (or he'd try to jump off and get hurt). And he still puts a lot of things in his mouth so I have to watch him constantly. 

We haven't gone to any BIG parks yet with him really.


----------



## Nat0619

We went today and stayed about 1.5 hours. Depends on Ciara really, whenever she gets fed up. Although she hadnt got fed up today, we left to go home for lunch. It was the first time at the park for a while today and it was a longer stay than we used to do. Think because she's older and more confident doing things herself and can walk further now.


----------



## jessicatunnel

Thanks for answering girls! I meant a playground. :D
We have a small park/playground across the street that we go to a lot, but we only stay 30 minutes or so because she gets bored because it's so small. But we usually walk around the neighborhood after.

But there's a bigger park about a five minute drive away that we go to 4+ times a week, and we usually stay there for 1-1.5hrs. It's a lot bigger and there's always other kids for her to play with, plus there's a huge pond right next to it so we'll feed the ducks and she'll play in the dirt, hah. 
I thought the time we spent there was pretty good, but yesterday we went and stayed for an hour and a half and when we left there were still people there that were already there when we arrived so I was just wondering if maybe we don't stay at the park long enough. 
I usually leave when Lilly stops listening to me or gets grumpy when I try to get her to do something because I know then she's tired and ready to go.


----------



## Loui1001

About half an hour at the play park, an hour or more if we go out for a walk


----------



## Button#

Our nearest park is quite big with a playground, lake, little farm, cafe and a maze so we spend at least an hour-hour and a half in it but the playground part is only about 30 minutes if that.


----------



## pompeyvix

Very similar to others....a little local playground we will spend 30-45 mins. A bigger park (we have one with 2 playgrounds, a lake, little train ride & cafe etc) we may spend an hour or two and if we go to a big country park, we can stay 4 or 5 hours easily :)


----------



## special_kala

In winter 30 minutes, summer 1 hour plus


----------



## bumblebeexo

Probably about half an hour!


----------



## Noodlebear

At the moment we've been going for about 5 minutes :haha: I swear I have the only kid on the planet that has a full on tantrum whenever we try to put him on anything


----------



## KayBea

all depends on the weather. our local playground is fairly big, theres 3 different climbing frames plus swings so we stay for about 45 mins.
its a 5 min walk away.

the park further away is massive & has a pond so we tend to stay for about 3-4 hrs but i try & time it so we have a picnic lunch too then feed the ducks.

i do get quite bored though so sometimes we dont stay as long.

we have a HUGE wooded area about 15 min drive away and can easily spend most of the day there. it has a big playground too & little playgrounds dotted around in the woods. x


----------



## alicecooper

about an hour


----------



## rosie272

We're heading to the park now and will be there all afternoon. There's a swing park, go kart track, adventure playground and we'll feed the ducks and have a picnic. Charlie always goes on some form of wheels (bike, scooter, flicker) so he wants to stay for ages! In the not so good weather we go for an hour max, when he was much younger we stayed shorter periods, he never gets bored of the park like I do :lol:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Around 40 minutes as I get bored by that point!


----------



## sparkle_1979

Depends on the weather really. Sometimes 15 mins, today it was really sunny so we were there close to 2 hrs but we had a picnic there also


----------



## PepsiChic

Indoor softplay for winter, park for spring-fall

Theres nothing near us, and I dont drive. Me and hubby both have the same days off, so we'll take the boys out for an entire afternoon to either the playplace/park. Our schedule goes like this:

Week 1: 
Thursday - playplace/park for the entire afternoon (5 hours)
Sunday: - grandmas house (2 hours) and sometimes park afterwards for another 1-2 hours if its nice out as the park is close to her house. 

Week 2:
Thursday - playplace/park for entire afternoon (5 hours)
Sunday - playplace-park for 2 hours, hubby takes the boys while I do the grocery shopping.

Of course we also have the occasional Drs/dentist/vet appointments that we need done so we do those the thursday morning.

An entire afternoon is about 5 hours, we generally eat lunch there, if its the park, we do a picnic.

We take a tablet with us for our entertainment, one parent plays on the tablet for a while, the other watches the kids and then swop!


----------



## Iveneverseen

Between 30-60mins.
but it depends on weather, if its a lovely day maybe a little longer our local park isn't big or got much so probs 2 hours max on a good day.


----------



## caz_hills

About an hour usually - sometimes shorter in the winter when it was cold but he wanted to go. If it's summer and we are with friends then we would stay longer x


----------



## jenny82

30 minutes. The park is right next door to school so we usually stop there on the way home, but it is about 4 times per week. Plus then we'd do a park somewhere at the weekend and all the other activities. I would stay longer but I get too tired by that point (my kids aren't the type to run off and do their own thing, they still want me right there).


----------



## Indigo77

1 hour


----------



## brownlieB

Depends what park I'm at. The one at the end of my road is quick and convenient to get too, and we just go there for half hour or so for some fresh air, then there's a big one with a river, so that one we can be a good hour or so, and then a 3rd one that has woodland walks, play areas etc so again can be a good couple of hours there, especially if we have a bike it scooter too. 

It's easier when I have hubby though as one it's someone to talk to and I dont get bored! And two I'm 34wks pregnant so can't run around after LO at the bigger parks xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Anywhere from 20 mins-an hour. We just moved and there's a playground in our area about a 2 min walk so once the weather is consistently 'springy' then I imagine we'll spend a good amount of time there since we can easily walk home for lunch/dinner/whatever. There's also a pool right next to it so in the summer we'll be there for a while. But the playground we usually go to that we have to actually drive to we stay for about an hour or more and that one will have a new splash pad opening in the summer.

I'm thinking we'll be playing a LOT this summer :haha:


----------



## dani_tinks

Depends on the weather but usually 20mins - 1hr at the playground.


----------



## babyjan

Does anyone find it difficult to get there toddler out the parks/playground? My son throws the biggest tantrums and I literally have to carry out the park a screaming child until we get home! 

We stay in the park sometimes an hour still not enough for him, once from 4-6pm and it was starting to get dark yet he still cried when it was time to go :dohh:


----------



## jenny82

babyjan said:


> Does anyone find it difficult to get there toddler out the parks/playground? My son throws the biggest tantrums and I literally have to carry out the park a screaming child until we get home!
> 
> We stay in the park sometimes an hour still not enough for him, once from 4-6pm and it was starting to get dark yet he still cried when it was time to go :dohh:

Yes, it is sooo annoying. I usually have to do a timer & countdown now, plus making sure all the rides are used as he uses that as his excuse to stay. We go almost every day and he still complains about leaving! :dohh:


----------



## louandivy

After preschool we are usually there for about an hour, on.a.free day if it's not.cold we usually end up there for the whole.morning or afternoon! Our local park is huuuugeeee though there is lots for them.to do


----------



## Ashla

babyjan said:


> Does anyone find it difficult to get there toddler out the parks/playground? My son throws the biggest tantrums and I literally have to carry out the park a screaming child until we get home!
> 
> We stay in the park sometimes an hour still not enough for him, once from 4-6pm and it was starting to get dark yet he still cried when it was time to go :dohh:

Yes! It doesn't matter how long we stay, he ALWAYS has a massive tantrum when we leave :(


----------



## lhancock90

At the big town park about an hour, at the little local ones, 40 minutes :)


----------



## sequeena

Half an hour to 45 minutes. Lately it's been 10 minutes as Thomas decides he's had enough.


----------

